# TEFL courses



## kerys_louise (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, looking into doing the 1st part of the TEFL course. Just wondering whether people have been successful with getting jobs easily after finishing these courses?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kerys_louise said:


> Hi, looking into doing the 1st part of the TEFL course. Just wondering whether people have been successful with getting jobs easily after finishing these courses?


have a read of this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html

lots of info there


----------



## kerys_louise (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for that, had a good read through today. Done some more research and seems to be more opportunities, job wise more further afield.


----------

